# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Предлагаю работу >  требуются специалисты

## трек

Требуются специалисты! МОУДОД ДХШ г. Руза Московская область требуются специалисты:
педагог дополнительного образования по предмету "Классический танец", "Ритмика и танец"; концертмейстер. К сожалению жилья пока нет, но надеемся, что в скором будущем сдадут жилой комплекс "Северное сияние" в черте города. Все предложения присылать по адресу: ruzhanochka@mail.ru

----------

